# China anyone ?



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all, spotted this story about a convoy of motorhomes going from paris to china, how about that for a trip out? read the story on
http://bit.ly/az5KB3
cheers
peter.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: china anyone ?*



jacknjill said:


> Hi all, spotted this story about a convoy of motorhomes going from paris to china, how about that for a trip out? read the story on
> http://bit.ly/az5KB3
> cheers
> peter.


'evening Peter,

I've been watching these guys:-

http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/

Have a look at their photos - It's not a walk in the park. 8O


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: china anyone ?*



HurricaneSmith said:


> 'evening Peter,
> 
> I've been watching these guys:-
> 
> ...


I remember the 2002 journey when a lady made the trip on her own.
Womble she was known as and I think she was from Hull

282 days on the road and 25000 miles coveredl


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gillian;

That was Maureen Middleton, she was a member of the silk route motorhome club for the more 'adventurous' motorhomer mentioned earlier, I remember it well...

http://www.busycaravanning.com/2006/10/19/the-caravan-club-explorer-of-the-year/

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, you are both correct, except "Womble" was Maureen's van.

She was 63 when she set off, and was both a mother and grandmother. 8O 

She was probably the first lady to drive alone from GB to China and back.

Just shows what can be achieved by enthusiasm, preparation and hard work.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: china anyone ?*



autostratus said:


> HurricaneSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 'evening Peter,
> ...


What an amazing woman.

TM


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: china anyone ?*

.
.
All women are amazing, some are more amazing than others...... :lol: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

(Sorry Mr.Orwell)


----------



## Dunky (May 1, 2005)

Get it right - not on her own - party of 13 vans - one of them a unimog! -Dunky


----------

